# Cooden meet.......Thursday 25th August 2016



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2015)

Just getting names together for next years Cooden meet......................
Unfortunately the 2016 diary has filled up really quickly and the "traditional" Friday was not available, so will have to hold next years meet on a Thursday. 
Hope this doesn't put too many of you off.

Cost of the day has been pegged again at* Â£70.00* and will consist of 

*Coffee & bacon roll on arrival
18 hole team competition (am)
Ham, egg & chip lunch
18 hole individual Stableford (pm)
2 course evening meal*

As far as the team competition is concerned, I thought we could try something a little different next year in place of the usual "blind team" event. 
Whilst this in the past has been quite amusing, it often penalised somebody for having a particularly good round, which always seemed a little unfair to me.
What I intend to do next year with the team event (teams of 3) is have one score (the best of the 3) count on holes 1-6, two scores (the best 2 of the 3) count on holes 7-12 and all three scores to count on the closing 6 holes.
I played this format during the Cooden Open week this year and it really did pile the pressure on on the closing few holes and was great fun.
No deposit will be required, just confirmation at this stage that you'd like to attend.
1st tee is booked from 9.30am and unfortunately jacket and tie will be required (as usual) for the evening meal.
Any other questions, please ask.
Rob


----------



## Leftie (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm in Smiffy + Dhan and Chris :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm in Rob


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2015)

put me down too please


----------



## Dando (Dec 14, 2015)

can you add my name to the list please.


----------



## swanny32 (Dec 14, 2015)

Waaaay to far in advance for me to know if I'm going to be around, end of the week at the end of a month probably won't do me any favours but stick me down Rob, better in than out I guess, and I promised you a couple years ago that I'd come along some time.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 14, 2015)

Put me down mate; summer holiday dates permitting!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2015)

Put me down also and no probs giving you a lift Paul :thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 14, 2015)

seeing as its only half an hour from me it would be rude not to .IM IN ROB.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 14, 2015)

It's a wee bit off yet but I'd be interested too - diary-fiddling permitting.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 14, 2015)

Put me down please Rob, assuming my summer hols don't get mucked around by people flattening Turkey in the meantime...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Put me down please Rob, assuming my summer hols don't get mucked around by people flattening Turkey in the meantime...

Click to expand...

Can we play together and chat about the weekend game?


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 14, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Can we play together and chat about the weekend game?
		
Click to expand...

I will gladly discuss what a good goalkeeper you have!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			I will gladly discuss what a good goalkeeper you have!
		
Click to expand...

As we both do!


----------



## Fish (Dec 14, 2015)

As always I'll be down the day before so I can get an early and good nights sleep alcohol and curry free &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PieMan (Dec 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Put me down also and no probs giving you a lift Paul :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 14, 2015)

Put me down please! My first match arranged for 2016.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes please Smiffy, stick me down.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2015)

*1.  Smiffy
2.  Leftie
3.  Dhan
4.  Chris
5.  Paperboy
6.  Chrisd
7.  Dando
8.  Swanny32
9.  Pieman
10. Liverpoolphil
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Sainthacker
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot


*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2015)

Add me to the list please Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add me to the list please Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Your wish is my command Geezer... ( I still reckon it was a 6 iron) 

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Liverpoolphil
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Sainthacker
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich

*


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 15, 2015)

yes please Rob


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 15, 2015)

Count me in Smiffy!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Liverpoolphil
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Sainthacker
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Johhny*


----------



## swanny32 (Dec 16, 2015)

chrisd said:



			As we both do!
		
Click to expand...

We really do, think Wayne is going to be a heck of a keeper for us over the next few years, he's really stepped up this season.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 28, 2015)

Put me down please Rob. x


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 28, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			Put me down please Rob. x
		
Click to expand...

Somebody needs to
&#128541;


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Somebody needs to
&#128541;
		
Click to expand...



Well, what can I say!

:ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Liverpoolphil
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Sainthacker
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Johhny
24. Golfmmad*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Liverpoolphil
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Sainthacker
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Golfmmad

Had one drop out.
Space for plenty more if you are interested......*


----------



## paulw4701 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes please rob put me in


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry mate I won't be able to make it


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Yes please rob put me in
		
Click to expand...

In at number 10 Paul... 

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Sainthacker
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Golfmmad*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2016)

Papas1982.... Have tried to reply to your PM but your inbox is full up.
You need to have a clear out mate.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Papas1982.... Have tried to reply to your PM but your inbox is full up.
You need to have a clear out mate.


Click to expand...

My bad. All cleared now!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry Smiffy, going to have to drop out as well, mrs has booked all my remaining holiday days for me


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin

*


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin

*

Click to expand...

If No 23 was good enough for Beckham, it's good enough for me......


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			If No 23 was good enough for Beckham, it's good enough for me......
		
Click to expand...

Good man &#128077;&#127948;


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			If No 23 was good enough for Beckham, it's good enough for me......
		
Click to expand...



*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982*


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 28, 2016)

Morning, looking forward to the 25th, hopefully a dry day this time! I've got to drop kids off at school 8.45, so if I could go out in one of the later tee times, that would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## chrisd (Mar 28, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Morning, looking forward to the 25th, hopefully a dry day this time! I've got to drop kids off at school 8.45, so if I could go out in one of the later tee times, that would be appreciated. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Your kids go to school in August?


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 28, 2016)

School, holiday club, it's all the same!


----------



## DRW (Mar 30, 2016)

Smiffy,

Just wonder would juniors(my son) be allowed to come as well ? (we would probably miss the evening meal tho, as it is a long way back home and cant afford two days off work)


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Smiffy,

Just wonder would juniors(my son) be allowed to come as well ? (we would probably miss the evening meal tho, as it is a long way back home and cant afford two days off work)
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got a problem with that Darren.
I can find out how much cheaper it will be without the evening meal if you fancy it?
How old is "junior" by the way, the green fee might be cheaper for him (I can always ask!).
Rob


----------



## PieMan (Mar 31, 2016)

04:43? Did you wet the bed again old fella?!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2016)

PieMan said:



			04:43? Did you wet the bed again old fella?!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm on the tablets for that now Paul. As well as tablets for most other things.....


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 6, 2016)

is it pay on the day as in previous years?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			is it pay on the day as in previous years?
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed Rob


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 7, 2016)

put me down please, unless the wife is in hospital I'll be there,


----------



## DRW (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry about delay, been on a week hols. Thanks for the reply.

Yes please put Adam(aged 15)/Me down.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Darren Williams
26. Adam Williams (aged 15)
*


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 10, 2016)

Can I bring a guest?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Can I bring a guest?
		
Click to expand...

No problem.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks Rob,


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Thanks Rob,
		
Click to expand...

Errr.......... can I have a name so that I can add him/her to the list?


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Errr.......... can I have a name so that I can add him/her to the list?
		
Click to expand...


Ian Hodgkins


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Ian Hodgkins
		
Click to expand...

In at number 25 Rob.....

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ian Hodgkins
26. Darren Williams
27. Adam Williams (aged 15)
*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2016)

Smiffy, can I add a carer for the day please?  Name is Mike Harper if I can, no problem if I can't.  Thanks mate.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Smiffy, can I add a carer for the day please?  Name is Mike Harper if I can, no problem if I can't.  Thanks mate.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't we just push you round in a bed??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Why don't we just push you round in a bed??
		
Click to expand...

Just because I can't act as your carer for once there's no need to be nastyâ€¦â€¦â€¦..  :ears:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 25, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just because I can't act as your carer for once there's no need to be nastyâ€¦â€¦â€¦..  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

You ....... a carer ?? Look at the state you've let me get in !!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 25, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Look at the state you've let me get in !!
		
Click to expand...

Sure it's not self inflicted Chris?  My mother always told me that it would make me go blind :mmm::mmm:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2016)

chrisd said:



			You ....... a carer ?? Look at the state you've let me get in !!
		
Click to expand...

Just consider the state you'd been in if I hadn't caredâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. :angry:


----------



## SouthernHacker (Apr 25, 2016)

Cooden is my normal club, funny to see it here.

Still never gone round in under 100 so will give it a miss until next year ...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Smiffy, can I add a carer for the day please?  Name is Mike Harper if I can, no problem if I can't.  Thanks mate.
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all Richard....

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ian Hodgkins
26. Darren Williams
27. Adam Williams (aged 15)
28. Mike Harper*


----------



## lurch (Apr 26, 2016)

thanks full-throtle for putting my name forward. (ian hodgkins)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks Smiffy.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Apr 27, 2016)

Smiffy, could you let me know if anyone drops out, thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			Smiffy, could you let me know if anyone drops out, thanks
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty of places available mate.
It's not limited numbers so if you want to come for definite let me know.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Apr 27, 2016)

Please put me down as a definate mate. Just booked the day off work. What do you need from me?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			Please put me down as a definate mate. Just booked the day off work. What do you need from me?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing apart from your confirmation that you are coming. It's pay on the day


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Apr 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Nothing apart from your confirmation that you are coming. It's pay on the day


Click to expand...


Thanks mate, looking forward to it


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Rob,

Can I bring a guest please, his name is Ian Smith and plays off 20.

Cheers mate!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Swanny32
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ian Hodgkins
26. Darren Williams
27. Adam Williams (aged 15)
28. Mike Harper
29. Vardon11LDN
30. Ian Smith*


----------



## swanny32 (May 4, 2016)

Right, sorry Rob but I'm going to have to knock this on the head, going to Celtic Manor the week before and I've just booked a long weekend in Cornwall to play both St Mellion courses and St Enodoch for mid September. Too much time off and expense for golf in short space of time. Will keep an eye out for 2017 post.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Right, sorry Rob but I'm going to have to knock this on the head, going to Celtic Manor the week before and I've just booked a long weekend in Cornwall to play both St Mellion courses and St Enodoch for mid September. Too much time off and expense for golf in short space of time. Will keep an eye out for 2017 post.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Chris. Thanks for letting me know nice and early.
You'll have to come down for a game next time you're visiting Uckfield mate.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 4, 2016)

CRIKEY ,PEOPLE VISIT UCKFIELD ,I HAVE TO LIVE HERE BUT TO VISIT ?:lol:


----------



## swanny32 (May 5, 2016)

The poacher said:



			CRIKEY ,PEOPLE VISIT UCKFIELD ,I HAVE TO LIVE HERE BUT TO VISIT ?:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Only because I have family there....not often I get down there nowadays but I won't go into family politics!


----------



## Smiffy (May 9, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ian Hodgkins
26. Darren Williams
27. Adam Williams (aged 15)
28. Mike Harper
29. Vardon11LDN

*


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 22, 2016)

Rob its looking very much like i wont be able to make this now ,as i have had to quit my job and now need to find other gainful employment elsewhere.
 hopefully if i do get a job before the deadline i will let you know .


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			Rob its looking very much like i wont be able to make this now ,as i have had to quit my job and now need to find other gainful employment elsewhere.
 hopefully if i do get a job before the deadline i will let you know .
		
Click to expand...

No problem and thanks for letting me know.
Taken you off the list for now but if things change, let me know and I'll add you again.

Edit: You weren't on the list anyway!! 

Good luck.

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ian Hodgkins
26. Darren Williams
27. Adam Williams (aged 15)
28. Mike Harper
29. Vardon11LDN*


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			No problem and thanks for letting me know.
Taken you off the list for now but if things change, let me know and I'll add you again.

Edit: You weren't on the list anyway!! 

Good luck.

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. The poacher
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ian Hodgkins
26. Darren Williams
27. Adam Williams (aged 15)
28. Mike Harper
29. Vardon11LDN*

Click to expand...


  i changed my user name to Norrin Radd from the poacher.


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			i changed my user name to Norrin Radd from the poacher.
		
Click to expand...

That would explain it then!!
I'll update the list later


----------



## full_throttle (May 30, 2016)

hotel booked, staying in eastbourne Â£38 plus breakfast


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. **Vardon11LDN**
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
**17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ian Hodgkins
26. Darren Williams
27. Adam Williams (aged 15)
28. Mike Harper

*


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (May 31, 2016)

Hi Rob  -  if it's not too late, could you add me to the list?


----------



## Paperboy (May 31, 2016)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Hi Rob  -  if it's not too late, could you add me to the list?
		
Click to expand...

Steve Rob will be along at about 3:30 tomorrow morning


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Steve Rob will be along at about 3:30 tomorrow morning 

Click to expand...

Cheeky git.....


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Cheeky git.....

Click to expand...

He's right though :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			He's right though :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

He said 3.30. It was just past 4.


*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. Mashleyr7
16. Swingalot
17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ian Hodgkins
26. Darren Williams
27. Adam Williams (aged 15)
28. Mike Harper
29. PuttPuttSteve*


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Cheeky git.....

Click to expand...

What's half an hour between friends &#128518;


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 12, 2016)

Smiffy, Im going to have to withdraw from this, hopefully giving you plenty of notice! A work engagement has come up which I can't shift. 
Sorry. Ash.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2016)

mashleyR7 said:



			Smiffy, Im going to have to withdraw from this, hopefully giving you plenty of notice! A work engagement has come up which I can't shift. 
Sorry. Ash.
		
Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. **Vardon11LDN
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve
16. Swingalot
17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ian Hodgkins
26. Darren Williams
27. Adam Williams (aged 15)
28. Mike Harper

*


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 18, 2016)

Smiffy,

Looking forward to Cooden - hopefully a slightly dryer day then last year. Just to let you know I wont be there for dinner. (any price reduction appreciated.)

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2016)

Unfortunately, Swingalot has had to pull out so list now looking like this....


*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Paulw4701
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve
16. Mike Harper
17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ian Hodgkins
26. Darren Williams
27. Adam Williams (aged 15)



*


----------



## paulw4701 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi smithy very sorry just realized I've double booked myself so going to have to pull out sorry again Paul


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Hi smithy very sorry just realized I've double booked myself so going to have to pull out sorry again Paul
		
Click to expand...

*No problem...

1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Ian Hodgkins
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Johnnydee
13. Golfmmad
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve
16. Mike Harper
17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Adam Williams (aged 15!)
26. Darren Williams
*


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2016)

As always I'm down the day before, so I will be hitting my usual haunts for a few quiet beers and a curry, anyone else going to join me &#127866;&#127869;&#128540;


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			As always I'm down the day before, so I will be hitting my usual haunts for a few quiet beers and a curry, anyone else going to join me &#55356;&#57210;&#55356;&#57213;&#55357;&#56860;
		
Click to expand...

I'll either be staying the night before or on the day. Not decided yet so will let you know fella


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			As always I'm down the day before, so I will be hitting my usual haunts for a few quiet beers and a curry, anyone else going to join me &#127866;&#127869;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Currently looking for a fair prices room. If i find one, a curry would be hard to resist!


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 28, 2016)

Spice Garden in Old Town Eastbourne does a fantastic curry! Yummy Noodle Bar (behind the train station) is good for...well...noodles! And there is a very nice Thai restaurant - The Thai House - in Grove Road Eastbourne.


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Spice Garden in Old Town Eastbourne does a fantastic curry! Yummy Noodle Bar (behind the train station) is good for...well...noodles! And there is a very nice Thai restaurant - The Thai House - in Grove Road Eastbourne.
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying in Bexhill and have been coming down for years so I'll be staying local, as usual &#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2016)

If anyone fancies a decent Chinese the night before the meet I am happy to arrange a meal at "You's" on the Bexhill Road.
Eat as much as you like buffet and you won't eat better food anywhere.
All cooked fresh to order and it really is a great night out.
Just let me know and I'll book it, and I'll even give anyone staying local a lift up there and back!
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Dando
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Ian Hodgkins
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Darren Williams
13. Adam Williams (aged 15!)
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve
16. Mike Harper
17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Golfmmad*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2016)

Dropping like flies...

1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Golfmmad
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Ian Hodgkins
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Darren Williams
13. Adam Williams (aged 15!)
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve
16. Mike Harper
17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm still coming even if I'm still slightly broken, need to let others see that their not that bad


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2016)

Anybody making their way from the kent area wishing to car pool? 

I'm happy to play taxi driver.

Heading from Canterbury.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm staying in Bexhill and have been coming down for years so I'll be staying local, as usual &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

Where did we stay last year mate?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2016)

Just going down to confirm final arrangements.
Attendees list looks like this with any requests listed.
Please, please let me know if I have got anything wrong, or if you think that you can't make it now.
Thanks

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Chrisd
7. Golfmmad (Buggy)
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman
10. Ian Hodgkins
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Darren Williams (No evening meal)
13. Adam Williams (aged 15!) (No evening meal)
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve
16. Mike Harper
17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51  (No evening meal)
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Papas1982
24. Full Throttle
25. Ray Taylor (Buggy)*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2016)

Have been down today to sort out final arrangements.
Cost for the day will be *Â£70.00*, for those not having the evening meal it will be *Â£53.00*.
*Please could you arrange to either bring cash with you, or a cheque made payable to Cooden Beach GC.* It get's very confusing when players ask if they can pay by card, as I have to sort everything out at lunchtime with the secretary.
1st tee is booked from 9.30. Playing in 3's, with ham, egg and chips arranged for lunch. 1st tee is booked again from 2.30 and again, we will be playing in 3's.
Haven't decided on format for the morning yet, (it depends on final numbers), but afternoon round will definitely be individual stableford.
I will be asking for a contribution from everybody for a "prize fund".
Evening meal has been booked for 7.30pm and don't forget.......... *jacket and tie required please* (club rule, not mine!).
I will be getting to the club around 8am and there will be coffee and bacon rolls available from that time.
Any questions, please ask.


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 3, 2016)

Sounds like a great day Smiffy, thanks for all the work to sort it out. I'll have cash with me on the day. All you have to do now is arrange decent weather! any tee time is good for me.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 4, 2016)

Looking forward to this Smiffy, but no evening meal for me please. I'll be looking to get off as quickly as possible after the 2nd round for the long journey back. Will also mean that you won't have to interrupt and prolong dinner having to hand over my individual/longest drive/nearest the pin winnings out of the prize fund!!  :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Looking forward to this Smiffy, but no evening meal for me please. I'll be looking to get off as quickly as possible after the 2nd round for the long journey back. Will also mean that you won't have to interrupt and prolong dinner having to hand over my individual/longest drive/nearest the pin winnings out of the prize fund!!  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'll let the club know Paul.
Will be good to see you again, haven't seen you in bloody ages.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'll let the club know Paul.
Will be good to see you again, haven't seen you in bloody ages.
		
Click to expand...

You two mate. Cheers for letting the club know - perhaps they can put some extra ham and chips on my plate at lunch  !!


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have been down today to sort out final arrangements.
Cost for the day will be *Â£70.00*, for those not having the evening meal it will be *Â£53.00*.
*Please could you arrange to either bring cash with you, or a cheque made payable to Cooden Beach GC.* It get's very confusing when players ask if they can pay by card, as I have to sort everything out at lunchtime with the secretary.
1st tee is booked from 9.30. Playing in 3's, with ham, egg and chips arranged for lunch. 1st tee is booked again from 2.30 and again, we will be playing in 3's.
Haven't decided on format for the morning yet, (it depends on final numbers), but afternoon round will definitely be individual stableford.
I will be asking for a contribution from everybody for a "prize fund".
Evening meal has been booked for 7.30pm and don't forget.......... *jacket and tie required please* (club rule, not mine!).
I will be getting to the club around 8am and there will be coffee and bacon rolls available from that time.
Any questions, please ask.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome Rob, as always I am very much looking forward to it, this is my favourite Society day of the year.  

FYI, Guy, Robin and myself are all confirmed and raring to go - we have noted your info and will all come with cash on the day.  

FYI, handicaps at present - Robin 16, Guy 12 and me 9 (yes I've gone up a bit this year, no consistency). Cheers.......


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2016)

1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Full Throttle
7. Golfmmad (Buggy)
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman (No evening meal)
10. Ian Hodgkins
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Darren Williams (No evening meal)
13. Adam Williams (aged 15!) (No evening meal)
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve
16. Mike Harper
17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51 (No evening meal)
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Ray Taylor (Buggy)


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2016)

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Full Throttle
7. Golfmmad (Buggy)
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman (No evening meal)
10. Ian Hodgkins
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Darren Williams (No evening meal)
13. Adam Williams (aged 15!) (No evening meal)
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve  (No evening meal)
16. Mike Harper
17. Blue in Munich
18. PNWokingham
19. njrose51 (No evening meal)
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Ray Taylor (Buggy)*


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 15, 2016)

No Norman Ewan or Greg rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			No Norman Ewan or Greg rob?
		
Click to expand...

Norman doesn't like 36 holes, Ewan is potless, and Greg is still trying to get the day off.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2016)

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Full Throttle
7. Golfmmad (Buggy)
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman (No evening meal)
10. Ian Hodgkins
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Darren Williams (No evening meal)
13. Adam Williams (aged 15!) (No evening meal)
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve  (No evening meal)
16. Mike Harper
17. Blue in Munich
18. Ray Taylor (Buggy)
19. njrose51 (No evening meal)
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
*


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 19, 2016)

Looking forward to this even though I'm not playing very well. Will be good to catch up with some old faces


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2016)

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Full Throttle
7. Golfmmad (Buggy)
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman (No evening meal)
10. Ian Hodgkins
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Darren Williams (No evening meal)
13. Adam Williams (aged 15!) (No evening meal)
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve (No evening meal)
16. Mike Harper
17. Blue in Munich
18. Ray Taylor (Buggy)
19. njrose51 (No evening meal)
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Ewan Porritt (No evening meal)*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2016)

Just to confirm, I have now emailed the club with "final" details, if anything crops up with anybody please could they inform me straight away so that I can contact the club.
Change to format this year.....I think it will be fun.
Going to play the individual stableford in the morning rather than the afternoon. 
The afternoon round this year will be the "team" event. Teams of 3 (I am desperately trying to get one other player to come along so that the numbers work out!).
Stableford scoring, best score of the three to count on holes 1-6, best two to count on holes 7-12 and all three to count on the last 6 holes.
I have played this format before and it certainly adds a little "spice" and banter to the closing holes!!
I will ask everybody to "donate" to a prize fund, say Â£10.00 each?
This will give us a decent pot to play for, with prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the individual event, plus a reasonable prize for the team one too?
I hope that this is okay with everybody?????
Looking forward to the day, weather forecast at the moment isn't looking too bad. _*Possibility*_ of a_* little*_ rain (depending on which forecast you look at) but hopefully it will be okay.
Course is in fantastic condition at the moment as they held the Sussex Championships there yesterday.


----------



## DRW (Aug 21, 2016)

All sounds good with me, really looking forward to this.

Thanks again


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2016)

Weather now improving (apparently)....
Light winds and no rain!!
http://www.metcheck.com/UK/7days.asp?zipcode=TN40&locationID=60646&lat=50.8&lon=0.5&findtype=


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 22, 2016)

Smiffy, really looking forward to Cooden! 

Can you remind me how much it is without the dinner please? 

Looks like a great day.

Nick


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Smiffy, really looking forward to Cooden! 

Can you remind me how much it is without the dinner please? 

Looks like a great day.

Nick
		
Click to expand...

Â£53.00 Nick with an additional tenner put in the prize pot.
Rob


----------



## DRW (Aug 22, 2016)

Rob,

Would it be possible to have a later tee off in the morning, as I will probably drive down/back on the day and its about 250 miles each way. Was going to stay the night before but cost and work is a bit mental at the moment.

If not no worries, I should be there before 9.00 either way (just aware that sometimes they close the motorways overnight up north which could make the journey a lot longer).

Thanks

Darren


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Rob,

Would it be possible to have a later tee off in the morning, as I will probably drive down/back on the day and its about 250 miles each way. Was going to stay the night before but cost and work is a bit mental at the moment.

If not no worries, I should be there before 9.00 either way (just aware that sometimes they close the motorways overnight up north which could make the journey a lot longer).

Thanks

Darren
		
Click to expand...

Hi Darren
 I will put you in the last group out, which looking at numbers is likely to be around 10.15-10.30 mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2016)

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Chris
5. Paperboy
6. Full Throttle
7. Golfmmad (Buggy)
8. Ian Smith
9. Pieman (No evening meal)
10. Ian Hodgkins
11. Vardon11LDN
12. Darren Williams (No evening meal)
13. Adam Williams (aged 15!) (No evening meal)
14. Fish
15. PuttputtSteve (No evening meal)
16. Mike Harper
17. Blue in Munich
18. Ray Taylor (Buggy)
19. njrose51 (No evening meal)
20. Heronsghyll
21. Guy
22. Robin
23. Ewan Porritt (No evening meal)
24. Hooper (No evening meal)
*
With the late addition of "Hooper" (Matt) we now have the perfect number for the 3 ball competition.
Great!!


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks Rob,

Is it possible to go in a later-ish group? I have to drop kids off at Holiday Club (8.30) in Eastbourne. Appreciated.

N


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 22, 2016)

Rob,

FYI Robin has a buggy booked for the day - guy and I will share with him one round each. I only say this as you list the players with buggies on the start sheet. 

Cheers


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2016)

Who's out the day/night before?


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Who's out the day/night before?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Robin now have a Pyshio appointment the day before so I'll be coming up in the morning


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Who's out the day/night before?
		
Click to expand...

I did suggest a Chinese at a restaurant called Yous


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I did suggest a Chinese at a restaurant called Yous
		
Click to expand...

I know you did, I thought it was aimed if there were a few of us out, but with Simon not coming now till on the day and Ben not coming this year that only leaves me, it will seem like a date &#128514;&#128514;

Happy to have a chinky though &#128077; means I'll definitely have to pace myself during the day &#127866;&#127863;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2016)

Will post up groups and teeing off times tomorrow morning. First tee is booked from 9.30am so none of them are too early, but will take note of players who have asked for later tee off times.

Robin I will have to give the Chinese a miss mate...wife has made other arrangements


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Will post up groups and teeing off times tomorrow morning. First tee is booked from 9.30am so none of them are too early, but will take note of players who have asked for later tee off times.

Robin I will have to give the Chinese a miss mate...wife has made other arrangements 

Click to expand...

Rob,

Awesome organisation - looking forward to the day especially as the weather is looking like being amazing.  30 factor Sunblock packed already.

:clap:


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 23, 2016)

subject to clear motorways I'll be there for just after 8, if you need anything doing regards cards or prize pot I'm available to help out


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			subject to clear motorways I'll be there for just after 8, if you need anything doing regards cards or prize pot I'm available to help out
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob. I'll be okay with the cards but if you could collect a tenner from everybody for the prize pot, that would be great.
Order of play below.... I have tried to accommodate late tee off requests, and have tended to put those not staying for the evening meal towards the back of the field so that those staying have plenty of time to shower/change afterwards.
Any queries, please ask...

*9.30 & 2.30
SMIFFY
* *RAY TAYLOR
* *EWAN PORRITT

9.38 & 2.38
HERONSGHYLL
         ROBIN
         GUY

9.46 & 2.46
 LEFTIE
         DHAN
         CHRIS

9.54 & 2.54
FISH
         FULL THROTTLE
         IAN HODGKINS

10.02 & 3.02 
BLUE IN MUNICH
           MIKE HARPER
           PIEMAN

10.10 & 3.10
 GOLFMMAD
            IAN SMITH
            PUTTPUTTSTEVE

10.18 & 3.18
PAPERBOY
           VARDON11LDN
           HOOPER

10.26 & 3.26
NJROSE
           DARREN WILLIAMS
           ADAM WILLIAMS

Just to confirm, it is individual stableford in the morning, team event in the afternoon.
The team event will be played as a stableford, with the best score of the three to count on holes 1-6, the two best scores of the three to count holes 7-12 and all three scores to count on the remaining 6 holes. Should be quite interesting!!
If we all put a tenner in the pot, this will give us a "prize fund" of Â£240.00.
Might I suggest prizes as thus...

Individual Stableford

1st Â£50.00
2nd Â£30.00
3rd Â£20.00

Team Event

1st Â£75.00 
2nd Â£45.00

The "odd" Â£20.00 I'll try to organise a nearest the pin competition at the 3rd hole during the afternoon round.



*


----------



## DRW (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't mind bringing a few bottles of wine to donate for prizes, for any extra little comps you wish to run(like NP, NP2 or LD or hacker etc) during the day. If you do just let us know and will chuck them in the van tonight.

Thanks for the late tee off, that is perfect for us. Thanks again for organising the day, cant wait to hack up another course.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Don't mind bringing a few bottles of wine to donate for prizes, for any extra little comps you wish to run(like NP, NP2 or LD or hacker etc) during the day. If you do just let us know and will chuck them in the van tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice gesture Darren but really not necessary mate.
We always just have cash prizes it keeps it simple....
We don't normally have a NP prize, but I was stumped what to do with the odd twenty quid mate!!


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 24, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Don't mind bringing a few bottles of wine to donate for prizes, for any extra little comps you wish to run(like NP, NP2 or LD or hacker etc) during the day. If you do just let us know and will chuck them in the van tonight.

Thanks for the late tee off, that is perfect for us. Thanks again for organising the day, cant wait to hack up another course.
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to hacking up the course with you and your son Darren!


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 24, 2016)

Just seen this on the clubs web site Smiffy...

*PLEASE NOTE Adders have been sighted on the course, please give them space to get out of your way. They are unlikely to strike unless disturbed. 
*
Should make looking for wayward balls interesting! :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Just seen this on the clubs web site Smiffy...

*PLEASE NOTE Adders have been sighted on the course, please give them space to get out of your way. They are unlikely to strike unless disturbed. 
*
Should make looking for wayward balls interesting! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

  I dread to think what Preets legs are going to look like at the end of the day


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2016)

Just a warning. It's scorching down here today. If it's like this tomorrow please make sure you drink plenty, wear a hat, and slap on some sunscreen.
It's nudging 28 and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Just a warning. It's scorching down here today. If it's like this tomorrow please make sure you drink plenty, wear a hat, and slap on some sunscreen.
It's nudging 28 and not a cloud in the sky.


Click to expand...

Is this to make up for your lies last year about the weather


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Is this to make up for your lies last year about the weather 

Click to expand...

Could be


----------



## DRW (Aug 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I dread to think what Preets legs are going to look like at the end of the day
		
Click to expand...

I'm coming in shorts as well, to hot for trousers for me, will get changed once we arrive out of trousers. Hopefully tailor shorts and white tennis socks(mid length, not knee length) are okay, appears to be according to the cooden website.

So we could be a right pair after 36 holes in the sun :rofl:

Nrose51, Yeah looking forward to it:thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2016)

The Eagle has landed &#128077;

Scorchio &#128526; &#127866;&#127866;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2016)

Fish said:



			The Chicken has landed &#62541;

Scorchio &#62990; &#62330;&#62330;
		
Click to expand...

Year of the Tadpole


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Year of the Tadpole
		
Click to expand...

&#128405;&#128405;&#128540;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 24, 2016)

you are all going to get wet


----------



## chrisd (Aug 24, 2016)

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I hope you all have a wonderful day!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Mr. Graceâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## LIG (Aug 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I dread to think what Preets legs are going to look like at the end of the day


Click to expand...


One bite and they'll drop dead. 
Easy then to drop them on the barbie - smoked adder, yumm!:ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			you are all going to get wet
		
Click to expand...

Why thank you!
:angry:


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Why thank you!
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

My weather app say's it's going to be lovely, am I missing something?


----------



## LIG (Aug 24, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			My weather app say's it's going to be lovely, am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

Think he means "with perspiration".


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Why thank you!
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

looking at the bbc weather you are in for rain sometime during the day . 
 but who can tell what the weather will be ?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2016)

Just seen the latest forecast.... We could be getting another light show. Bring your waterproofs lads...


----------



## chrisd (Aug 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Just seen the latest forecast.... We could be getting another light show. Bring your waterproofs lads...
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you say that last year when it came down in biblical proportions?


----------



## PieMan (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm aiming to be on the M25 before 6 so if traffic is good I'll be having a kip before my tee time!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 24, 2016)

have a great time lads ,looking forward to hearing the horror stories and the banter to come being posted.


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2016)

There's no liquid left, I've drank it all &#127866;&#127866; 

All forecasts here state solid dry day, glorious sun between 24-27, that'll do nicely, no, who's round is it &#127863;&#127866;&#128540;


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Fish said:



			There's no liquid left, I've drank it all &#55356;&#57210;&#55356;&#57210; 

All forecasts here state solid dry day, glorious sun between 24-27, that'll do nicely, no, who's round is it &#55356;&#57207;&#55356;&#57210;&#55357;&#56860;
		
Click to expand...

If your like last year you should just be falling off your seat at the curry house ready for bed


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Cars all packed, just finish watching the cricket then time for bed 

See you all in the morning


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2016)

Lovely morning down here this morning.
Birds are singing in the garden and not a hint of breeze.
Little bit cooler too.
Should be a lovely, lovely day.
Going to be at the club around 8. Safe journeys everyone.
Rob


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Just about to leave, safe journey everyone


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh what a glorious morning!

:fore:

:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2016)

Just back from this, a fantastic day as ever.  Thanks to Paul and Mike for their company for the golf, all the usual suspects and some new faces for their company over the beers and last but by no means least to Smiffy for organising the day, and actually remembering to book the weather this timeâ€¦â€¦â€¦..    Also have to mention the bows Smiffy provided in memory of Rick, a lovely gesture that was greatly appreciated. :thup:


----------



## LIG (Aug 25, 2016)

Many thanks to Smiffy for managing to squeeze me in at the very last minute for one of my annual "golfing" highlights. :thup:  Great format too - I think you're on to a winner, Rob.:clap:

The sunshine was as ordered and the winds, light.  The banditry was provided on cue too!  It's a shame there were so many who had to leave before the yummy dinner. Slurrrrrrp! 
The RickG memorial ribbons were a nice touch and no doubt Fish will post the first tee pics soon.

Was great to see some new faces today and meet up with some regulars. Thanks to my playing companions/teammates, Paperboy and Hooper, for a very entertaining, educational day. I think we scored really well in the afternoon but it could have been soooo much better if I hadn't started spraying balls about. Looking forward to next time. :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks to everybody for putting in the effort to make the meet, with special thanks to Darren and young Adam for making the trip all the way down from Shropshire, leaving home at 3.30am!!
Possibly one of the best Cooden meets ever, the weather was absolutely fantastic, and as Preet mentions above, very little wind, which is always a bonus around there.
The course was in very good condition, despite the lack of rain we have had down here. 
There were some very good scores in, and the results are as follows...

Individual Stableford
1st. 44 points Golfmmad. Well done Chris, another brilliant round. You must be getting to like Cooden!!
2nd. 43 points. Adam Williams. Superb scoring by the youngster on his 1st visit to the course.
3rd. 40 points (counting out Fullthrottle) Mike Harper.

Team Event
1st. 91 points. Darren Williams, Adam Wiliams, NJRose. Adam scoring a second successive 43 points individually and all 3 of them birdied the 18th!!
2nd. 86 points. Ray Taylor, Ewan Porritt and yours truly. 

Nearest the Pin (16th)
LIG

It was great to sit outside in the sunshine after the days play and enjoy a nice cold drink, and a glass was raised to "absent friends"
As a side note, Golfmmad, Darren and Adam kindly donated their winnings to Ricks charity, and this was passed on to Robin (Fish) to hand over as I understand he is attending the funeral on Monday 5th Sept.

All in all a fantastic day, and it will be repeated next year. I will let you know the date as soon as I have confirmed with the club.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 26, 2016)

Morning folks, was too tired when I got home last night to post.

Firstly thanks to Rob, for organizing another cracking day and getting the weather right for us all 

Then to my suffering playing partners Matt (Hooper) and Preet (LIG) for having to watch me hit hybrid after hybrid after hybrid around the course.
Had a measly 26 points in the grand scheme of things, but considering the way I've been playing I'll take that.

Even If I can't play proper golf will be back next year


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 26, 2016)

Rob,

Everyone who has posted today - including you - have said it all. Great day, great course, great banter, great food, great weather, great respect shown for Rick - just an awesome day. 

I'm already looking forward to next year...&#128526;


----------



## Hooper (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks Rob for including me at the last minute. What a great day all round and a very fitting toast to Rick afterwards. 
Thanks to Paperboy and LIG for their company. The team event was a great idea as it kept you going until the end. I am feeling a bit frazzled this morning from the sun but not complaining. 
Great day, great company, great location, average golf   See you all soon.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Rob  -  Just like to add my thanks for a great day.  It was the first time I'd played Cooden Beach, but hopefully it won't be the last.  Really impressed with the course and its condition; and you did an amazing job in organising the weather!  

Thanks too to Chris and Ian for making the day enjoyable and putting up with my erratic golf  -  and congrats to Chris (aka 'El Bandido') on winning the morning's stableford with an enviable round.

Hopefully I'll see you all next year.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry I missed the meet this year especially after the weather last year, dates didn't work for me ( fishing north of Orkney at the moment) sounds a great day had by all. 

44points wow well done Chris.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2016)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Congrats to Chris (aka 'El Bandido') on winning the morning's stableford with an enviable round.
		
Click to expand...

We'll see how he copes next year off 18....


----------



## Leftie (Aug 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			We'll see how he copes next year off 8....


Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Smiffy :thup:

Many thanks from Dhan, Chris and myself you your usual brilliant work.  Fab day out.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 26, 2016)

glad the weather held off for you boys ,it turned up later than forecast ,we had thunderstorms last night. 
 sounds like i need to get my h/cap put up big time if i am going to compete next year . 44pts ,is very much bandido country ,well played .
 and what a nice touch from Rob with the ribbons ,top man .


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			We'll see how he copes next year off 18....


Click to expand...

Bring it on Rob! 

Just to add to what everybody else has said, a great day as usual with fantastic weather, well organised by the Maestro himself, Smiffy, thanks Rob. The black ribbons in memory of Rick was a fine gesture too.

Thanks to my playing partners Steve (PuttputtSteve) and good friend Ian for putting up with my shed load of points, but I did putt really well, probably the best ever!
Was good to meet you Steve and to watch your driving with that lovely draw.

It was good to meet up with familiar faces and to meet a few new forummers. Come on guys, reading this, get yer names down!

I see next years thread is up already so I'm off to put my name down.

:thup:


----------



## DRW (Aug 26, 2016)

Got home yesterday at just after midnight, great run home.

Wow after attending Wolburn  and me scoring 11 points and Adam scoring 7points, what a different day yesterday was for us, I scored 37 points(think I had a 2over back nine) and Adam scored 43 points. First time this year I have played under my handicap.

Adam was buzzing on the way home, best two scoring rounds he has done on a proper day, flipping bandit, his handicap has been going up this year apart from one comp. He has entered alot of comps and apart from one, has been getting pluses each time!! Just came together for him yesterday and the glorious weather/conditions just help. 

And he scored mental and played great, thankfully he didnâ€™t realise what went on.:smirk: Glad to donate our winnings to Rick charity.

What great conditions.

Big thanks to Smiffy for doing the day.

Thanks to our partner Nrose, aka MISTER 4 POINTER! (4 of them in the afternoon!) for the company and banter, it was a pleasure. I think Nick said he scored 45 points in the afternoon. Thanks again nick :thup: stick with those woods.

Also I would like to give a very special mention to FullThrottle who made us feel really welcome and relaxed, thank you again you are astar.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2016)

Blimey there are some big scores going on there ! Hope you will adjust the HC for next year Sniffy  

Glad you had the weather which makes it all a good day :thup:


----------



## ADB (Aug 26, 2016)

Well played to the winners and runners up - some good scores there round a tricky course.

Was disappointed that my holiday co-incided with Smiffy's meet as had a great round there with Rob and JustOne earlier in the year. No doubt the course was in great nick and glad the sun shone.

Well done Rob, your efforts sounded like a great day was had by all.


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2016)

Huge thanks to Rob for yet another perfectly organised meet at Cooden, I love the course and Bexhill on Sea , well I must otherwise I wouldn't take 3 days out to come down and play every year, and one day I might just get the better of it, although I was pleased with my 18 points on the back 9 in the morning after a miserable 11 with 4 blobs on the front, I just didn't come out the traps well.

Nice to see some new (young) faces and the usual old ones, which just looked a bit older!

Congratulations to the winners, some excellent scoring throughout the day both in the morning & afternoon.

Thanks to Rob (Full-Throttle) and his guest for the company.

Thank you for the donation (Â£100) to Rick's charity from some of the winnings guys, I will hand it over at the clubhouse after the funeral and it will go to the Air Ambulance & Harefield Hospital.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2016)

Great pictures Robin, course looks good, not too sure about some of them legs on show. Smiffy those ribbons are a superb touch, great tribute.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 26, 2016)

Home safe after two great days of golf.

Thanks to Sniffy for his organisation, to Fish and Ian for their company on the course, my shoulders are feeling a little better today.... and as always the bar and catering staff and Cooden Beach GC.

40 points for me in the singles, and after counting the card for the team event I contributed 29 points, so a decent days golf for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2016)

Smiffy, just seen Fishes photo's of the course.. and you think Nairn is flat and easy:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Smiffy, just seen Fishes photo's of the course.. and you think Nairn is flat and easy:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ever heard of perspective?
It's a photographic term.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Ever heard of perspective?
It's a photographic term.


Click to expand...

Ever heard of Pancake.... as in "flat as a":ears::rofl:


----------



## irip (Aug 27, 2016)

Well done rob and all that attended, looks like you all had a great day.

If possible Rob can you let us all know who gave their prize money and how much was raised.


----------



## Fish (Aug 27, 2016)

irip said:



			Well done rob and all that attended, looks like you all had a great day.

If possible Rob can you let us all know who gave their prize money and how much was raised.
		
Click to expand...

It is stated in Smiffy's post who donated their winnings and that Â£100 was handed back to me and will be passed on at the funeral.


----------



## Fish (Aug 27, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Ever heard of Pancake.... as in "flat as a":ears::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cooden could never be described as flat, you think you've got a nice short dogleg par 4 standing on the tee only to then see a green proudly sitting over 50ft high into the skyline in front of you, there's some very testing approach shots on a number of holes and quite a lot of the greens are raised by various proportions, some extreme and some just Upsidedown saucers but with large undulations on the edge of the fringes meaning if you missed the green marginally  you could easily take a severe bounce to the nearby OOB's or leave a delicate chip back on.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			Cooden could never be described as flat, you think you've got a nice short dogleg par 4 standing on the tee only to then see a green proudly sitting over 50ft high into the skyline in front of you, there's some very testing approach shots on a number of holes and quite a lot of the greens are raised by various proportions, some extreme and some just Upsidedown saucers but with large undulations on the edge of the fringes meaning if you missed the green marginally  you could easily take a severe bounce to the nearby OOB's or leave a delicate chip back on.
		
Click to expand...

Let him play Robin.
He's just a bit upset 'cos I took his championship course apart the one and only time I played it


----------



## DRW (Aug 27, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Ever heard of Pancake.... as in "flat as a":ears::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't quite call the course flat as a pancake, but it a fairly easily walking, when you walk 36 holes.

There is some change in height, but it is not hilly and on one of the par 3s you could see about 7 or 8 holes from the tee, and it looked lovely.


A lovely layout and on the day we played, the conditions were very dry fairways, wide fairways, first cut not overaly lush, soft watered greens(lovely), hot and non windy day. As a result it was playing fairly easy with all the par 5s are fairly short and for an average hitter like me, reachable with driver and a mid iron or my 9 wood. The long par 4s are playing short for the distance on the card.

That said if the day had been windy or softer conditions, it have played a lot different, and the scores a lot lower.

If you get the chance definitely play the course and hope the weather is nice.

Thanks again for the day, really enjoyed the course.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Let him play Robin.
He's just a bit upset 'cos I took his championship course apart the one and only time I played it


Click to expand...

In winter off the short course with no rough what did you score anyway, its only a par 68 when you played that winter sss 65

anyway dear boy as i said before you are welcome to come and take it apart again, in fact if you score the 44 points you reckon i will pay for your flight:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			In winter off the short course with no rough what did you score anyway, its only a par 68 when you played that winter sss 65

anyway dear boy as i said before you are welcome to come and take it apart again, in fact if you score the 44 points you reckon i will pay for your flight:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I wish my Carp bit as well as you Geezer


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 27, 2016)

Rob are those big Rudd still in those ditches that criss cross the course. ?
if i remember there was a largish shoal that swam about in there.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			Rob are those big Rudd still in those ditches that crisscross the course. ?
if i remember there was a largish shoal that swam about in there.
		
Click to expand...

I know there are some Pike in them, but I've never seen Rudd.


----------



## lurch (Aug 27, 2016)

great day supported by fantastic weather. fine company and welcoming club staff. if you missed it then make sure that you make it next time. ian h.


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 30, 2016)

Smiffy

Just wanted to say thanks for pulling the event together. I had a great time again. Played some rubbish golf in the AM as soon as I pulled the driver out of the bag, so it stayed in for the team event, which was a great format by the way. (I'm beginning to HATE my driver with a vengeance!) 

My playing partners - Darren (AKA Bubba or Shooter McGavin from Happy Gilmour!) and his son Adam were great company! We relaxed, had a laugh, and played some good golf. The fact that we all birdied the 18th (Darren actually lipped out for an Eagle) was a fantastic end to the day.

Already in for next year! 

Thanks again!


----------

